# Listening To Music on Kindle



## irabren

To listen to some free music on kindle - download some free mp3 music files from amazon.
But first download the amazon mp3 installer.
Then download mp3 music into the amazon mp3 folder (automatic )
send the files to kindle( right click - send ) ( after plugging it into USB - it is recognized as an external drive with its own drive letter )
Use my computer and open the external drive folder and copy to the files to the MUSIC FOLDER ( in the kindle folder ) ( drag and drop )
If you don't put the files in the MUSIC FOLDER - kindle does not see the files.
click safe to remove in bottom tray and remove the usb cord.
Go into experimental - play music
OR hold down ALT and push P - to play the music
Must be mp3 files.
This is for XP
You can also rip files from an audio cd - use free software "express ripper",
coverts files on cd to mp3 format on Kindle.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The day I got my kindle (two weeks ago) I uploaded over two hundred song to it.


----------



## Trilby

I don't understand how I am to play music on my kindle. I went to Experimental, but I can't go to the Play MP3 part! It's on Basic Web and that's it..won't let me move the cursor. Help?
*
NEVER MIND! lol I figured it out for myself! I just looked at what I had put on for music and realized, it wasn't MP3 format. So I deleted those and added things in MP3 format and now I have music!!!! *


----------



## Nebula7

I'm a big fan of listening to nature sounds when reading. You know... babbling brooks, birds and such. It'll be nice to have it so handy. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Shinobi

I have all the music i'd like on my kindle in the "music" folder yet when i go to play it on the kindle it does not play why is this?


----------



## D/W

Shinobi, are you pressing the Menu button, selecting Experimental, and then clicking on "play music" across from Play MP3?  Is the volume turned up?  They must be MP3 files in the "Music" folder on the Kindle.  Irabren said that you can start the music by pressing Alt+P, but that doesn't work for me.  The keyboard shortcut to Play/Stop is Alt+Spacebar.  You can press Alt+F to move to the next track.  The music will play in the order that the MP3s were added to the Kindle.

Here's another way to listen to music on the Kindle.  You can put MP3 files into the "Audible" folder on the Kindle.  Those MP3s will show up on your Home screen, like a book.  This means that you can also make Collections for them, which is handy.  To play an MP3 that way, just click on the file name, as you would open an ebook.  You will then see controls on the bottom of the screen.  A big disadvantage with this method is that you can only play one MP3 at a time.  I understand there is a way to link numerous MP3 files for continuous play, but I've never done that.  The other drawback is that you can't listen to those MP3 files while reading.  But it's another option.


----------



## stlouisphile

DreamWeaver said:


> ... I understand there is a way to link numerous MP3 files for continuous play, but I've never done that. The other drawback is that you can't listen to those MP3 files while reading. But it's another option.


For merging those mp3 files someone on another thread recommended merge mp3 a free program. I downloaded this program for my audiobooks of Doctor Who which (like the program said) merged the files together beautifully.


----------



## Lisa Scott

So, you could use this to listen to audiobooks on the kindle?  (sorry, a little slow with technology sometimes...


----------



## fadumpt

Lisa: You can put mp3 audio books on the kindle and listen to them.
Any other format and you would have to convert the file.

If you use audible,  they are  owned by amazon and an audible purchased book will work the same as an amazon purchased book, including shopping for one in the kindle store.  

You could go to your library, borrow a cd audiobook and rip it to mp3 on your computer and put the file(s) in the music folder of the kindle.


----------



## D/W

Here are the Audible Audiobooks at Amazon.com: http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sa_menu_aud_bks6?ie=UTF8&node=2402172011. There's an offer there for two free audiobooks with 30-day free trial membership to Audible.com.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Thank you!


----------



## Hadou

I usually put a couple of the podcasts I listen to in the audible folder and listen at work.  Haven't really put too much by way of music on mine, past testing the feature with a few background tunes.


----------

